# Too much light?



## ambe (Feb 16, 2017)

I think your problem is not enough light. To get into the "low light" category, you need around 1w per gallon, it's more light than you would think for low light. People like to use par now but it's often hard to find this out. I have a similar sized tank to you and would put it in the low light category with a 23w light.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

ambe said:


> I think your problem is not enough light. To get into the "low light" category, you need around 1w per gallon, it's more light than you would think for low light. People like to use par now but it's often hard to find this out. I have a similar sized tank to you and would put it in the low light category with a 23w light.


Watts/gallon is bad to begin with, but 1 watt/gallon of LED would more likely be high light than low light.

OP, I think that you are probably good light-wise. Crypts tend to melt after a move (or whenever they feel like it). Just stick it out and see how they respond. Usually after I have a leaf melt, I soon have new growth popping up. How's your algae and how long do you keep your light on?

Bump:


ambe said:


> I think your problem is not enough light. To get into the "low light" category, you need around 1w per gallon, it's more light than you would think for low light. People like to use par now but it's often hard to find this out. I have a similar sized tank to you and would put it in the low light category with a 23w light.


Watts/gallon is bad to begin with, but 1 watt/gallon of LED would more likely be high light than low light.

OP, I think that you are probably good light-wise. Crypts tend to melt after a move (or whenever they feel like it). Just stick it out and see how they respond. Usually after I have a leaf melt, I soon have new growth popping up. How's your algae and how long do you keep your light on?


----------



## YRahim (May 16, 2017)

I don't mind having to get another CFL lamp or something to help with growth but I was trying to avoid too much light to prevent algae growth.

I did have to uproot the crypt and and plant it again in the re-structuring.

Should I do another small water change or would I just be removing nutrients by doing that? 




Bunsen Honeydew said:


> How's your algae and how long do you keep your light on?


I only have some of the algae stuck on glass which I'm going to scrape off. Other than that, the driftwood is all clean. The light is on 11-12 hours a day.


----------

